# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Cylon Raider Cockpit Louvers



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I finished up the design for the "glass" so the cockpit louvers are off the drawing board and in the production queue. I figure it should be shipping around the 26th with an MSRP of $39.95.

More info and preordering here.

Here are the images from the "teaser" thread along with the layout of the glazing templates.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This is a must have to the kit- well done!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I approved the prototype sheet this afternoon, so the 26th still looks good. I updated the image above, replacing the artwork with a scan. Just so you don't have to scroll ..


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

So does that means you'll have them for WF???


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

If the stars align properly, yes. And here's another picture to wet your appetite ...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

why does the one in "white" look so much different than the one in "brass"? Is it just the angle of the pic?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Must be. Dimensionally they're the same.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Have you thought about doing the cockpit in PE as well? It should be a big seller.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

EF - I've gotten several requests to do an interior to go with the louvers and am putting together my references.

On the louvers themselves, I started shipping last Tuesday and at Wonderfest this past weekend I brought a bunch for vendors to sell there and take home to fulfill other orders.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

The louvers arrived...thanks for shipping so quickly. They look great.


----------

